# Building a Valeting/Detailing Van - THE EXTERIOR!



## deanchilds

Finially got round to starting on the exterior of my van and I wish I never the vynal is crap, like tin foil and has taken me 3.5hrs to do one side! Managed to melt an arch and burn my thumb and put a few scratches on the paint from going to close with the heat gun, never again am I buying a van with vynal on!

Befores: De vynal, debadge and de side strips!









































































Afters:




























Like for like:



















Will do some more when I get time, roof not too bad but boy the white stuff has given me the hump! Still ill get there in the end!










Next up is to get the red roof sorted and new front bumper and arches. Got a misfire on the engine at the moment that is doing my head so been trying to get that sorted too.


----------



## adlem

Looks a lot better - well worth the effort! Keep going :buffer:


----------



## deanchilds

Will do if my thumb gets better! Got some scratches to sort out sadly now, may have to touch them up as they are quite deep! Still now I know the safe and quick to get chevon signs off with causing anymore damage, still dont think I could have turn any more damage if I tried! lol!


----------



## Guest

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

Getting there, done a bit more. Getting a new front bumper and wings in a weeks. Got the bonnet and once full side and roof to desticker and then its ready to see what needs painting.


----------



## Grizzle

Bet a few of the "Supporters" are not happy at this lol.

Good job mate i know what its like moving onto a dirty Connect lol


----------



## deanchilds

Dirty, tatty and sluggish! A lot different to my old connect, but once its all sorted it will be once the best around, I hope!


----------



## titanx

I have the same van, what is the easiest method to strip the white vynal. I would just like to add that you have done a fantastic job on the van.


----------



## deanchilds

heat gun and ice scrapper is the quickest and safest way as the refelctive is a git no matter how hard you try!


----------



## deanchilds

Just added pne pic without the nasty white vynal! Taking its time but ill get there!


----------



## horned yo

you must have extreme patients. lol i would of lost the bap and took an axe to it


----------



## deanchilds

Its not far from that mate I tell ya! Been very tempted to move it on and get another! But if I dont sort the misfire then it will have to go!


----------



## deanchilds

Ordered new rear lights and a few other bits, aiming to get the bumper and arches ordered and fitted early next week. Then ready for paint shop.


----------



## deanchilds

These are the lights.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220583395053&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## deanchilds

Few things ive ordered to give it a quick fix put the alloys on the back burner for now.


----------



## adlem

I thought you may have gone for the new connect lights when you mentioned new lights


----------



## deanchilds

Yeah, fancied the smoked ones but didn't want to get grief from the old bill! So just kept it simple in the end.


----------



## deanchilds

Few pics from today!


----------



## deanchilds

Taking the next 3 days off to have a break and a tidy up of the van, not managed to order bumper so cant do that just yet but will do in the next week or so. Plan is to get the paint work as fresh as I can to see what needs paint attention from bodyshop and then get it in there and get dent sorted.


----------



## deanchilds

New bumper arrvied today just awating on arches so can fit the new front end.


----------



## deanchilds

Stay peeled guys, if arches arrive today i shall be getting them and the bumper fitted.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

take your wheel trims back off mate and paint the wheels black (matt)

for future reference get a shot of a hot washer @ 90oC low pressure and the vinyl will just fall off


----------



## carrera2s

horned yo said:


> you must have extreme patients. lol i would of lost the bap and took an axe to it


Ditto!:thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

hi looking great there so far, just a quick question. What did you use on the door handles? Was it the heat gun or a product?


----------



## SBerlyn

tamandlee said:


> hi looking great there so far, just a quick question. What did you use on the door handles? Was it the heat gun or a product?


GTechniq C4


----------



## tamandlee

SBerlyn said:


> GTechniq C4


thats all the excuse I need to go get me some C4, nice one sir!!


----------



## deanchilds

Ultimate Shine said:


> take your wheel trims back off mate and paint the wheels black (matt)
> 
> for future reference get a shot of a hot washer @ 90oC low pressure and the vinyl will just fall off


Cheers! Hoping to get some alloys once everything else is done! looking at these

http://home2.btconnect.com/Tyresave/carpix/typea-connect.jpg


----------



## declanswan

Youll get a ticket parked there !!!


----------



## deanchilds

At long last the Van is getting the front end fitted tomorrow, bumper arches and grille then the week after its going in to paint shop for side dent and bonnet smoothing and repainting! 

Then once paint set it will be signs but sadly cant show them in this thread !


----------



## luke2402

yh keep going mate. good job


----------



## deanchilds

cheers


----------



## deanchilds

I need to post pics of bumper that was fitted last week! Will grab some in a sec.


----------



## deanchilds




----------



## deanchilds

New pics added of bumper fitted.


----------



## deanchilds

Going in for paint job in 2 weeks and then vynal wrap a few weeks after that. 

Cant wait to get it sorted, hate not having signs on my van! May treat my self to some alloys too!


----------



## deanchilds

Just been naughty and got a personal plate as well "DC51LON" which will look like "DCS 1 LON"


----------



## deanchilds

Got the plate fitted today!


----------



## brobbo

looks well mate!
just like to add, that colli 845 you came me is ****ing awesome! and have bought a bottle


----------



## nisskyline

i hope that you now in kind of trouble you getting.................... thouse vans blows transmisions like HELL. and front Hub´s wheel bearings.........................


PS: sorry my bad ingles.


----------



## -Kev-

nisskyline said:


> i hope that you now in kind of trouble you getting.................... thouse vans blows transmisions like HELL. and front Hub´s wheel bearings.........................
> 
> PS: sorry my bad ingles.


we've got one where i work and its on its original gearbox after some 200k miles..


----------



## deanchilds

nisskyline said:


> i hope that you now in kind of trouble you getting.................... thouse vans blows transmisions like HELL. and front Hub´s wheel bearings.........................
> 
> PS: sorry my bad ingles.


Ive no idea about mechanics, so wouldnt know what either of those incur, but when my van DONT get to and from each job and home again ill let you tell me "I told you so"! :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

brobbo said:


> looks well mate!
> just like to add, that colli 845 you came me is ****ing awesome! and have bought a bottle


I love it!


----------



## brobbo

deanchilds said:


> Ive no idea about mechanics, so wouldnt know what either of those incur, but when my van DONT get to and from each job and home again ill let you tell me "I told you so"! :thumb:


my cousin also has a transit connect, gets driven like a whore daily and has done 186k and still on its original box so i wouldn't worry about it until it happens


----------



## nisskyline

deanchilds said:


> Ive no idea about mechanics, so wouldnt know what either of those incur, but when my van DONT get to and from each job and home again ill let you tell me "I told you so"! :thumb:


LOOOOOOOOOOL. no problem mate. i know that because i'm a mechanic. and in the garage i'm working, we work a lot with the local postal office, and their fleet of vans are mainly ford transit connect T220 and T250. i say about 70% of the repairs, are transmisions, and front hub bearings. ahh and clutch's, but that it´s abusive use from the drivers lol. the rest. it´s just put fuel and :driver: into the sun set:thumb:


----------



## nisskyline

brobbo said:


> my cousin also has a transit connect, gets driven like a whore daily and has done 186k and still on its original box so i wouldn't worry about it until it happens


that´s good


----------



## wookey

nisskyline said:


> we work a lot with the local postal office


That's your answer why right there! My mate is postie, so I know what their like


----------



## deanchilds

Lol! Thanks tho!


----------



## nisskyline

wookey said:


> That's your answer why right there! My mate is postie, so I know what their like


i know . bad use.


----------



## deanchilds

Van goes in tomorrow for dent while i am away for a few days so no extra downtime from work! Then once thats done will get signs sorted and alloys! Hopefully be finished by end of October!


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Looking well Dean,coming along nicely. I kept an eye on this thread while doing my own van.


----------



## deanchilds

Dent all now at last! Sorting signs out next week then alloys!


----------



## deanchilds

Had the plates nicked off my van within a week! Screwed new ones on so there wont be so easy to get off next time! twats!


----------



## deanchilds

Pic of dent now removed!


----------

